# good year



## duckdude (Feb 5, 2005)

did good this year mainly hunt cc had blind 19 this year ended up with 77 ducks and 28 geese and one band on them how did everyone else do.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*WELCOME ABOARD* duckdude 

Man its good to see another hunter here... 
I like eating fish but fresh meat is my "game"...
Sounds like you have the duck hunting done...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this was one of my worst years, mostly due to weather and the flu. had all of thanksgiving week off,went out 4 times and didn't even fire the gun. ramps also froze up here early. next year will be better.clyde where are you located /with a 44105 zip? i am over by the cleveland zoo.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Near garfield hts cleveland border...


----------



## duckdude (Feb 5, 2005)

ya i got the duck hunting down i have been doing it since i was 10 but my dad been doing it way before me 30 35 years and that dang ice is bad but sometimes it worth it nice to be on here were i can talk to some ppl talk to u all later


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i didn't do that good or that bad.....this year was a variety year.....even got a few sea duck's


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

The crew I hunt with mostly hunts the Scioto River. Wasn't too bad of a year, although we didn't get to go out as much as we would have liked. Didn't get any geese, but we ended up with a couple dozen ducks. Popped some blacks, mallards, one bufflehead, some woodies...etc.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have never been duck or goose hunting but would like to sometime, if I ever would have the time How are they as far as eating?


----------



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

This was my first year and I was pretty satisfied. I usually went out with my old man, my uncle, my cousin and my roomate around the Dayton area. I didn't get to go out as much as I wanted to because of the weather and school. We got 8 or so geese off a farm pond in Xenia, a couple of teal in the early season, and some mallards and buffleheads late in the year at Caesars Creek. Personally, I got a goose and a common merganser. I hope to get out more in the up coming season and hopefully gain some more experience.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have heard that Caesars Creek has some very good waterfowl hunting...
I know I saw some flodded timber years ago I would have like to hunt at the time...


----------

